# Bestes Aufnahmeprogramm



## IceTube (14. April 2014)

Hi Community,

Ich suche eine Aufnahmeprogramm mit den ich Direct X, Minecraft Spiele usw. aufnahmen kann.
Das Programm sollte kostenpflichtig sein und sehr gut sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2014)

Also, das belastet natürlich den PC mit, das weißt Du? Was ist denn mit der Videofunktion des MSI-Afterburners? Das wäre sogar kostenlos - hast Du das mal getestet?

 Ich kenne sonst noch FRAPS, gibt es als beschränkte Freeversion, aber auch als Bezahlversion, aber ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass es da bessere Bezahl-Tools gibt... weiß aber leider nicht, welche.

 Was willst Du denn investieren?


----------



## IceTube (25. April 2014)

Ich möchte schon ein Bezahltool. Ich würde bis zu 150 Euro zahlen


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2014)

Wenn Du so viel ausgeben kannst, würde ich vlt sogar ein Gerät nehmen wie das Elgato hier http://www.amazon.de/Elgato-Game-Capture-Definition-Rekorder/dp/B0082J1YCE   optimal wäre, wenn du auch ein Laptop hast - dann nimmt der vom Elgato per USB auf, und der PC wird Null belastet. Aber selbst wenn du den gleichen PC für die Aufnahme nutzt, soll das Gerät wohl gut sein. Bei einer reinen Softwarelösung hast du wiederum immer eine starke Belastung des PCs


----------



## Neawoulf (25. April 2014)

IceTube schrieb:


> Ich möchte schon ein Bezahltool. Ich würde bis zu 150 Euro zahlen


 
Warum so teuer, wenn es auch günstiger geht? FRAPS und DXtory sind die üblichen Verdächtigen, wenn es um Spieleaufnahmen geht. Es geht aber auch kostenlos und sogar mit mehr Features, allerdings etwas schwieriger von der Bedienung her: O.B.S. (Open Broadcaster Software). Ist eigentlich ein Streaming-Programm, aber man kann damit auch in eine Datei mit Codec nach Wahl streamen. In Sachen Dateigröße halte ich von dem Programm sogar mehr, als von FRAPS, da FRAPS halt nur unkomprimiert aufnimmt, was erstens die Festplatte hart ackern lässt (und damit Ruckeln in Spielen verursacht, die ebenfalls auf die Festplatte zugreifen wollen) und zweitens enorme Dateimengen erzeugt (wenige Minuten können schon 10+ GB ergeben. Eine zweite Festplatte zum Aufnehmen ist da eigentlich schon Pflicht.
Was DXTory kann, weiß ich nicht genau, hab es selbst noch nie ausprobiert, wird aber auch von vielen Leuten genutzt.
Wenn es noch teurer sein darf, kannst du natürlich auch eine Video-Capture-Karte kaufen (sowas z. B.), aber meiner Ansicht nach ist das nicht nötig. Ich nehme selbst mit FRAPS auf einer externen USB 3.0 Festplatte auf und habe dadurch nahezu keinen Performanceverlust. Lediglich die Datenmengen sind gigantisch und müssen daher nachträglich noch komprimiert werden. Da du sicherlich ohnehin vorhast, deine Videos zu bearbeiten, müsste das ja ohnehin gemacht werden, von daher ... mein Tipp wäre FRAPS + zweite Festplatte und evtl. O.B.S., wenn FRAPS aus irgendeinem Grund mal streiken sollte (ist bei wenigen, vor allem älteren Spielen ab und zu der Fall).


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2014)

Bei XFire ist auch die Möglichkeit, Gameplay aufzunehmen, integriert.
(Account, Freeware, kein Wasserzeichen)


----------



## StiMiTim (28. April 2014)

Ich verwende für meine Lets Play dxtory kostet ca. 30€. Vorteil von Dxtory ist, dass es Tonspuren getrennt aufzeichnet kann. Somit kannst du später noch den Ton von Mikrofon und Spiel anpassen.

 Fraps kann z.B. nur FPS synchron aufzeichnen, d.h. wenn du mit 30FPS aufnimmst musst du auch mit 30FPS spielen. Mit Dxtory ist Spiel FPS und Video FPS getrennt. Somit kannst du mit voller FPS spielen und nur mit 30 Fps aufzeichen. 

Das spart Festplattenplatz und CPU HDD Leistung. Dxtory zeichnet wie Fraps unkomprimiert auf. Bei 30FPS FullHD habe ich ca. 1,5 bis 2 GB pro Minute.


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. April 2014)

IceTube schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> Ich suche eine Aufnahmeprogramm mit den ich Direct X, Minecraft Spiele usw. aufnahmen kann.
> Das Programm sollte kostenpflichtig sein und sehr gut sein.
> ...



Warum ? Hast du ne Nvidia Karte ? Dann nimm einfach Shadowplay, das frisst 0 Ressourcen, nimmt in 60 FPS und Full HD auf, die Videos werden in Rohform nicht extrem groß, da passt alles und du kannst damit sogar auf Twitch streamen.


----------



## Dinsinator (29. April 2014)

Ich benutze auch DxTory frisst kaum speicher und ist relativ günstigt.


----------



## StiMiTim (30. April 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Warum ? Hast du ne Nvidia Karte ? Dann nimm einfach Shadowplay, das frisst 0 Ressourcen, nimmt in 60 FPS und Full HD auf, die Videos werden in Rohform nicht extrem groß, da passt alles und du kannst damit sogar auf Twitch streamen.


 
Shadowplay kann leider nur DirectX Spiele aufzeichnen und kein OpenGL, also kein Minecraft.


----------

